# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  بعض اطفال التوحد

## *زهرة البنفسج*

**
* كل الشكر والتقدير لك عزيزتي* 
*زهرة البنفسج* 
*ع جهودك الممـــــــــيزه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*والف الصلاة والسلاام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين* 
*موضوعي لليوم ايضا من مجهودي من خلاال تدريبي في مركز للرعاية الشامله*  
*عرض بعض صور اطفالي الي دربتهم وعرفة كيفية التعامل معهم* 
*اتمني ان يحوز على رضاكم وتشوفو كيف هم اطفال عاديين*  
*بس اللهم مصابين بالتوحد كما عرفتكم به سابقا* 
*راح ادرج كل صورة وعرف اليكم ماهي صفاته* 


** 



*l**هذه الطفله لديها حساسية شديدة من الأصوات.*  

*l*


*تجنب النظر بالعين.*  



*l* 


*التعلق الاستحوادي ببعض الاشياء.*  



*l* 


*يبدو وكأنه لايسمع.*  




*l**ضحك وبكاء عشوائي* 






** 






*l**هذه الطفلة لديها تردد الكلام.*  



*l* 


*تقلب المزاج.*  



*l* 


*تستمتع بلف الأشياء وأحيانا تتعلق بشكل غير طبيعي بالأشياء.*  



*l* 


*وجود اطراب في اللغة.*  



*l* 


*التعلق الاستحوادي ببعض الاشياء.* 







** 






*l**هذا الطفل لديه نشاط حركي زائد.*  



*l*



*ضحك او بكاء زائد.*  



*l* 


*لايدرك المخاطر.*  



*l* 


*ترديد الكلام.*  



*l* 


*تقلب المزاج.*  



*l* 


*وجود اضطراب في اللغة.* 







** 







*l**هذا الطفل عدواني وكثير الصراخ ويعاني من سلوك ايذاء الذات.*  



*l*



*يفشل في تكوين صداقات أو علاقات.*  



*l* 


*تقلب المزاج.*  



*l* 


*تجنب النظر بالعين.*  



*l* 


*يبدو وكأنه لايشعر بالألم.*  



*l* 


*نشاط حركي زائد.*  



*l* 


*يقاوم الأحتضان.* 







** 







*l**الحساسية الشديدة من الأصوات.*  



*l*



*تردد الكلام.*  



*l* 


*حركات نمطية.*  



*l* 


*وجود اضطراب في اللغة.*  



*l* 


*التعلق الأستحواذي ببعض الأشياء.*  






*اي سؤال اني حاظره أعزائي ..* 




*موفقين ..*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
لااله الاالله ..سبحان الله ..
الحمد لله على نعمة الصحه والعافيه 
وربي يعافيهم انشاء الله ..
زهــــــوووره حبيبتي ..
بجد لم اتحمل ان ارى الصور بأكملها اعذريني حبيبتي 
اشعر بألم يعتصر له قلبي الماَ  ..
يعطيك العافيه ..
ربي يساعدهم ويعوضهم بخير في الدنيا والاخره 
تقبلي تحياااتي ..واعتذر يالغلا

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*غاليتي فروحه اني اللي اعتذر بجد*

*اني مثلش كنت ماتحمل ابد بس حبيتهم* 

*واخر طفل هو الي يسميني ابله ويحبني موت*

*ومن اغيب يوم يسئل عني وتتصل ابي الأداريه تقول داهو ماديينا يبيش*

*تعلقت فيهم عدل* 

*الحمد لله على كل حال* 

*لو ادري انش مابتتحملي ماحطيتهم كنت متردده اني احطهم* 

*عن جد عذرا غاليتي وربي يحفظش* 

*تسلمي عللطله الي نورت الموضوع*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بالعكس  وجود الصور  يجعلنا* 

*نتعاطف مع هذه الحالات  التي هي* 

*جزء من مجتمعنا وبعفوية  قالت الغالية* 

*فرح* 

*الحمدلله على نعمة الصحة والعافية* 

*نسئل الله لهم الشفاء* 

*والعودة الى المجتمع بصحة وعافية* 

* مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## فرح

> *غاليتي فروحه اني اللي اعتذر بجد*
> *ابد ماكوووداااعي للاعتذااريالغلا* 
> 
> *اني مثلش كنت ماتحمل ابد بس حبيتهم*  
> *واخر طفل هو الي يسميني ابله ويحبني موت* 
> *ومن اغيب يوم يسئل عني وتتصل ابي الأداريه تقول داهو ماديينا يبيش* 
> *تعلقت فيهم عدل*  
> *الحمد لله على كل حال* 
> *الف حمد وشكر لك يااااارب* 
> ...



 زهـــــــــوووره ياااقلبي 
بالعكس يسعدني تواااجدك وتزويدنا بمعلوماااتك المفيده
ومنكم نستفيد 
يعطيك الف عااافيه ،،ورحم الله والديك 
ننتظرجديد بشوووق

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* وارفع البلاء عن امة *محمد* واكشف *الهم* والغم يالله بحق الصلاة *على محمد وال محمد*


*اللهم فرج عنهم وشافيهم وعافيهم وعوض عليهم ياكريم* 

*اللهم يارحمن يارحيم ساعد قلوب والديهم وصبرهم وضاعف لهم من حسناتهم* 


*سلمتي من كل سوء اخيه*

*ورعاش المولى*

*لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير على هذه المهنة العظيمه المحفوفه بجزيل الثواب*

*رحم الله والديش  وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يعافيهم ويرزقهم الصحه
مشكوووره اختي على هذا المجهود 
كل الشكر لكم

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> *بالعكس وجود الصور يجعلنا* 
> 
> *نتعاطف مع هذه الحالات التي هي*  
> *جزء من مجتمعنا وبعفوية قالت الغالية*  
> *فرح*  
> *الحمدلله على نعمة الصحة والعافية*  
> *نسئل الله لهم الشفاء*  
> *والعودة الى المجتمع بصحة وعافية*  
> *مع كل تقدير*  
> ...



* الف شكر لك اخي الغالي ابو طارق عللتنوير وتواجدك هنا*

*بين متصفحي بالفعل انرتها بتواجدك وردك الرائع*

*واختي فرح بالفعل لم تتحمل الوضع وهذا شي فينا نحن النساء* 

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> زهـــــــــوووره ياااقلبي 
> 
> بالعكس يسعدني تواااجدك وتزويدنا بمعلوماااتك المفيده
> ومنكم نستفيد 
> يعطيك الف عااافيه ،،ورحم الله والديك 
> 
> ننتظرجديد بشوووق



 
*غاليتي فرح اهلا بك مره اخرى ولاداعي لاسف ابد* 

*عارفه الشعور صعب جدا هذا نحن النساء لانتحمل شيء*

*ونذرف الدموع ونتعاطف مع اللكل* 

*والف شكر لك غاليتي للوسام فقد وضعته وعلقته في صدري*

*ذرفت دموعا لتقدير هللموضوع واعجابكم به افرحتموني بالفعل*

*تسلمي عزيزتي*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* وارفع البلاء عن امة *محمد* واكشف *الهم* والغم يالله بحق الصلاة *على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> 
> *اللهم فرج عنهم وشافيهم وعافيهم وعوض عليهم ياكريم*  
> *اللهم يارحمن يارحيم ساعد قلوب والديهم وصبرهم وضاعف لهم من حسناتهم*  
> 
> *سلمتي من كل سوء اخيه* 
> *ورعاش المولى* 
> *لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير على هذه المهنة العظيمه المحفوفه بجزيل الثواب* 
> ...



* تسلمي عزيتي ام الحلوين عللتنوير الجميل منك هنا بين متصفحي*

*وكل هللشي ثواب وعن جد انبسطت ابهم بالرغم من المتاعب الي صادفتها*

*الف شكر لك عللتواصل*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> الله يعافيهم ويرزقهم الصحه
> مشكوووره اختي على هذا المجهود 
> كل الشكر لكم



*بل الف شكر لك عللتواجد اخي*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشكورة خيتووو على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
اني اول ماشفت الاطفال قلت مو غريبين علي شفتهم من قبل
ان شاء الله هم بخير وحشوني
الله يعطيهم الصحة والعافية
صحيح هذا المركز تعلمت منه اشياء وايد
نفسي ازورها مرة ثانية
يعطيك العافية
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

> مشكورة خيتووو على الطرح الاكثر من رائع
> 
> اني اول ماشفت الاطفال قلت مو غريبين علي شفتهم من قبل
> ان شاء الله هم بخير وحشوني
> الله يعطيهم الصحة والعافية
> صحيح هذا المركز تعلمت منه اشياء وايد
> نفسي ازورها مرة ثانية
> يعطيك العافية
> تحياتووو
> ...



* العفو اختي*

*طلعنا ادربنا في نفس المركز وبالفعل وحشونا* 

*والف شكر لك غاليتي علتنوير وانبسطت انك ادربتي فيه* 

*لأن بنات واجد ادربو فيه واستفدنا واجدد*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

زهــرة البنفسج
تســلم يمــناج خيتي على الطرح
يعطيج العافية .

----------


## نبض الحياه

_لطفل التوحد بعض الخصائص التي لا تجتمع بالضرورة في فرد واحد_ 

_عادةً ، يكون الطفل المتوحد جذاب الشكل ، قد يكون أقصر قامة من_  
_زملائه ( خاصة من عمر 2 ــ 7 سنوات ) ._ 
_ومن الممكن تقسيم خصائص الطفل التوحدي كالتالي :_ 

_الخصائص الاجتماعية_ 
_عدم الاهتمام بالآخرين وعدم الاستجابة لهم وهو أول ما يلاحظه الأهل عند طفلهم التوحدي ._
_ويعاني الطفل التوحدي قصوراً في التفاعل الاجتماعي والعلاقات الاجتماعية ويتميز بالسلوكيات التالية :_ 
_# عدم الارتباط بالآخرين ._
_# عدم النظر إلى الشخص الآخر وتجنب تلاقي الأعين ._
_# عدم إظهار إحساسه ._
_# عدم قبوله بأن يحضنه أحد أو يحمله إلا عندما يرغب في ذلك ._
_ويكون الطفل التوحدي أحياناً غير قادر على تمييز الأشخاص حتى المهمين منهم في حياته و أحياناً لا يطور علاقاته حتى مع أهله لأنه يهتم بالأشياء أكثر من الأشخاص ._
_وقد أكدت الأبحاث أن تدريب المتوحدين على مهارات اجتماعية في ظروف معينة يساعدهم على تحسين تواصلهم الاجتماعي مع الآخرين ._  
_الخصائص اللغوية_ 
_يعد القصور اللغوي من الخصائص المميزة للمتوحدين رغم أن تطورهم اللغوي يختلف من حالة إلى أخرى فبعض المتوحدين يصدرون الأصوات فقط وبعضهم يستخدم الكلمات فقط وبعضهم يستخدم كلمات قليلة وبعضهم الآخر يردد الكلمات أو الأسئلة المطروحة عليه ._
_إن هذا القصور اللغوي لا ينتج عن عدم الرغبة في الكلام إنما عن خلل وظيفي في المراكز العصبية المتعلقة بتطوير اللغة والكلام . لذلك لا يتوصل الطفل التوحدي أحياناً إلى التعبير بطريقة واضحة ومفهومة حتى بعد تدريبه على ذلك وهذا ما يزيد من انغلاقه في عالمه الخاص ._ 
_الخصائص الحسية والإدراكية_  
_يعاني الطفل التوحدي قصوراً حسياً وإدراكياً ، وهو لا يدرك أحياناً مرور شخص أمامه أو أي مثير خارجي ، وفد لا يتأثر حتى إذا وجد وحده مع أشخاص غرباء ._ 
_أما بالنسبة للإدراك الحسي فهو غالباً ما لا يشعر بالألم ، لذا فهو أحياناً قادر على إيذاء نفسه ( مثلاً طرق رأسه ، ضرب نفسه ... ) وأحياناً يؤذي بعض المتوحدين غيرهم بالعض أو الخدش من دون سبب معين ._
_أما بالنسبة إلى تأثره وانزعاجه الشديد من الأصوات العالية فهو حساس جداً للمثيرات والأصوات الخارجية ، مما يجعله مضطرباً من دون أن يقدر على التعبير عن اضطرابه ._ 
_الخصائص السلوكية_ 
_يكون سلوك الطفل التوحدي متكرراً وثابتاً فهو يتعلق بأشياء لا مبرر لها ، وهو أحياناً يقوم بحركات نمطية ساعات من دون تعب وخاصة حين يترك وحده من دون إشغاله بنشاط معين ، وقد ينزعج الطفل التوحدي من التغير في أشياء رتبها وصفها بشكل منتظم فيضطرب ويلجأ إلى الضرب والصراخ وتكرار حركات عدوانية من الصعب جداً إيقافه عنها ._ 
_الخصائص العاطفية والنفسية_ 
_إضافة إلى الخصائص السلوكية يتميز الطفل التوحدي برفض أي تغير في الروتين وغالياً مايغضب ويتوتر عند حدوث أي تغير في حياته اليومية لأنه يحتاج إلى رتابة واستقرار وقد يؤدي تغيير بسيط في ثيابه أو فرشاة أسنانه أو وقت طعامه إلى حالة توتر وغضب وبكاء وقد يعاني إيضاً إضافة إلى نوبات الغضب نوبات صرع تكون خفيفة جداً خلال بضع ثواني ، وقد يلاحظ عليه إيضاً تغير مفاجيء في المزاج ؛ فأحياناً يبكي وأحياناً يضحك ولكنه غير قادر على التعبير بالكلام ._

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليهم ،، ربي يـ خ ـليهم ويـ ح ـرسهم ..


ويـ ش ـافيهم بإذنه يارب ..


مـ ش ـكووره زهــاري على مـ ش ـارركتنا بهذه المـ ع ـلومات والـ ح ـالات ،،


إنـ ش ـرح قلبي وأنا أراهم ،، برغ ـم مايـ ع ـانونه إلا إنهم يظلون أطفال أبرياء ..


الله يـ ش ـااافيهم ويـ ع ـافيهم ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ـافيه عالمـ ج ـهود الرائع ..


لا ع ـدمت ج ـديدكِ المميز ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*اختي اميرة باحساسي*

*الله يسلمك غاليتي عللتنوير هنا في صفحتي*

*أختي نبض الحياة* 

*الف شكر لك غاليتي عللتواجد وطرح بعض المعلومات الرائعه*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*أختي شوق المحبه*

*تسلمي عزيزتي عللتنوير الرائع منك هنا بين متصفحي*

*يارب يسمع منك ويشافيهم*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------

